# Happy Birthday kthull!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*Happy Birthday!!!!*

I thought I'd get an early start.... I hope you get some time off to enjoy the day tomorrow! :bounce:


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey, thanks Mezz! I haven't been as active as I used to be, so I really wasn't expecting a nod. Been too busy with a basement refinish, my day job, my moonlighting jobs, the kids and, oh yes, some baking in between.

This was much appreciated.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Stop in whenever you can- we enjoy hearing from you!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Oh boy do I know that one!  That's no way to spend your birthday! Go have a beer, or several, and take a moment to reflect on what's important like that nice smooth beery feeling  

Have a good Birthday week!


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

It was a mixed birthday weekend. 

I've been in a real tough situation at work lately and after much deliberation, resigned today. I've been with the company 13 years (hush...it's my lucky number). If they're willing, I've offered to finish up a major upcoming project which would keep me there through mid-September. Who knows what chapter opens after that. One thing's for sure: I'll finally get the time to update my site and spend more time baking! 

We went with the kids to see Harry Potter...liked it a lot. And we ate a late lunch/early dinner at the Cheesecake Factory (my first time). They have some cool combos. And it's also nice to sample some of their wares with many a cheesecake under my belt. I'd say I'm on par for texture, but do need to venture out to come up with some new combos. 

And my birthday present: A nice new pair of Danskos. My feet are absolutely singing! My back too! Just in time for a bunch of Father's Day baking.


----------

